# Making the best of a bad situation



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Making the best of a bad situation:
Finally! The red snapper Fall season is here. Tammy & Joe welcomes a group of very serious anglers to the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, our home away from home for the next thirty-nine hours. 

Open your jaws wide John's Pass bridge. We are on a serious mission:

While most eat & sleep, many troll:

Now that's a king to be proud of:

Sunset while on the way to the fish rich Florida Middle Grounds. Priceless:

With great anticipation we reach the Grounds. Let the battle begin. It's rough, however, thanks to that big old catamaran, we still have a great platform from which to fish. Then, for the first time this year, mechanical problems. As much as we hate too, Captain Garett decides to head for port. We all agree, safety must come first. 
Let's 'make the best of a bad situation!' First up, a Chef Tammy special breakfast. Good in no way adequately describes this masterpiece:

Let's troll on the long way back to Madeira Beach. 
Mister Curtis, Chef Tammy is so proud of you. We all are:

In addition to kings, huge mackerel were also caught on the way in. Hold on! Mister Leo Smith, did you see that beautiful mahi jump? He sure is way out there. On & on goes the great fight. Finally! Quick, the gaff. What a trophy:

We want very badly to do this again. Thanks to Captain Hubbard giving us a full refund, we will be back.
The next Florida Fisherman ovrnight trip will be 10/4. Pay back time!
Wow the ARS & red grouper are really out there. Look at what the Thursday, Friendly Fisherman, 10/3, twelve hour trip just brought in:




Good going Captain Frank, good going indeed! I will be joining Captain Frank of the 12 hour 10/11 trip. Hope someone gives us full reports on the 10/4 & 10/11 ovrnight trips. They should be outstanding! Please send any pictures you may have to Hubbard's Marina. They will look great on facebook.
The weather is looking good for the Friday, 10/4 trip. 
Due to a scheduled hog hunt at Tiger Island Outfitters, Cedar Key, Florida, I will miss the Friday, 10/4, overnight trip. Florida has so much to offer the sportsman/woman. Fishing or hunting? What a decision. Hunting is great! Joining me (R to L) are Mister Mike Pocino, myself, owner of TI Outfitters, Mister Chrichton Allen, and Mister Tony Baker:

Why do we like hog hunting so much? Simple:

Why do we like Fishing so much? Simple:

Unfortunately sometimes out best plans do not turn out as well as expected. However, through teamwork, 'making the best of a bad situation' often will result in a very positive experience for one and all.
Check out 'Time out for hog hunting,' Hunting Forum, (10/6)
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Bob, sorry you had a shortened trip, it happens. What was the nature of the mechanical problem? Boat seemed to be in excellent condition when I went.

The total refund speaks well for Hubbards.

Thanks for the update.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Starter wire to the starboard diesel caught fire. It was quickly put out, but we lost it & had to come in on the port engine. The Florida is in excellent condition, just one of those things. Bob


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Florida @ its best!*

:thumbup: 
What a weekend. While Tony. Mike, and I were taking care of the hog over-population problem, incidentally, Tony shot 2 hogs; Mike 3, yours truly did not even get a shot, Tiger Island Outfitters, next time will be my time, this just in from Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll overnight trip to the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds, 10/04/2013:
60 big ARS, 300 mangrove snapper, 15 grouper, 150 porgies, and 300 vermilion snapper.
This just in from flats22:
"The trip was excellent! I want to become a club member! Some guys started right out trolling and bam
Caught a king. I reeled in a nice bonito that hit a trolling plug too. The fishing was great. We didn't go out as far as you all typically due to weather-but bonus--we got about 24 hours of fishing time. First was mangrove snapper. We tore them up and I caught the biggest mango on the boat. Several guys got 12-20 mangos. I brought home 7. In the am we hit amberjacks right away. I caught 2 and brought them home as well. Tammy caught a huge AJ!! We tried several spots but the grouper were scarce. One large gag was caught and a big red. Even a Goliath was caught and released! (About 125lbs according to the deck mates). We finally found a red snapper hole which was on fire! A few guys got giant red snappers. I caught 2 keepers in the 18-20" range. We also found more amberjacks and then ended the trip with
More mangrove snapper and porgies. It was truly the best fishing trip I have been on! I can't wait To go again. I have included some photos for you-" (first 3 photos):


----------

